# Diesel owners



## Wolf359 (Oct 15, 2014)

How many of you drive a diesel? What kind? I'm guessing the majority will be VW TDIs and a sprinkling of Chevy Cruze? 

What kind of mileage do you get driving for Uber, and what kind of driving enviornment are you in?

I'm getting some seriously bad mileage, like 28mpg, on '11 Golf TDI. I think it's all the stop and go (mostly 1st and 2nd gear). I never really get any chance to go on the highway and most trip are short (as you all know!). When I'm not driving for Uber I tend to get 32-35 driving around the city with some limited highway action. Pure highways and I can get 45.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

14 Passat TDI, 33-35 tank average with mostly city driving. 

Can get 46 to 48 on longer trips, got 50 coming back to LA from Palm Springs after Coachella driving about 75


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> 14 Passat TDI, 33-35 tank average with mostly city driving.
> 
> Can get 46 to 48 on longer trips, got 50 coming back to LA from Palm Springs after Coachella driving about 75


I think that Passat shares the same engine as a Audi A6 2litre motor. I have one of those as a loan car whilst my Q7 is off the road.

I've had a couple of 200+ mile runs in the A6 and I can confirm that 50mpg /5.5litres per 100km is very achievable in these European oil burners.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I think that Passat shares the same engine as a Audi A6 2litre motor. I have one of those as a loan car whilst my Q7 is off the road.
> 
> I've had a couple of 200+ mile runs in the A6 and I can confirm that 50mpg /5.5litres per 100km is very achievable in these European oil burners.


You are correct, it is the same engine. The Audi ECU is tuned a little different to give 30 more horsepower. Which is good fit me because it means I can update the ECU and run the some programming and get another 40-60hp out of it...

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/11/11/vw-10-speed-transmission-new-tdi-diesel/

A 2.0 L 4 cyl that puts out 268hp drool...

I still want my V12 TDI Q7 with 497hp...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> You are correct, it is the same engine. The Audi ECU is tuned a little different to give 30 more horsepower. Which is good fit me because it means I can update the ECU and run the some programming and get another 40-60hp out of it...
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2014/11/11/vw-10-speed-transmission-new-tdi-diesel/
> 
> ...


That Q7 you covet has over 1000nm of Torque! Can you imagine that beast doing hillclimbs!!

That Passat you have is probably the best value Euro on the market. I have no idea why someone would pay an extra 12k (in the Aussie market) for the A6.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

The Passat and A6 occupy different market segments in the UK.


I would put a Passat in the same market as the Audi A4 not A6.

In London for example an A6 is considered an Exec car alongside the 5series and E Class.

The Passat is just a bog standard Private Hire car alongside the Mondeo, Skoda Octavia etc

In Uber land the Passat is firmly in UberX.

And A6 is UberExec (as long as it is 2011 facelift model)

The 2.0 diesel lump had lots of issues prior to the introduction of the Common Rail injection version.

That engine still has issues with oil pumps and sumps cracking.

Aswell as the early problems with flywheels and DSG boxes going bang.

A shame as they have decent space.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> The Passat and A6 occupy different market segments in the UK.
> 
> I would put a Passat in the same market as the Audi A4 not A6.
> 
> ...


True, the back seat is almost as big as the town car's, albeit a bit narrower.


----------

